# Ipod et garantie de non conformité.



## guillaumebetemps (8 Décembre 2005)

Je vous avais fait part il y a quelques semaines des problèmes de charge de mon Ipod 20 GO acheté en septembre à la Fnac.
Donc retour au SAV depuis un mois, où on m'annonce la bouche en coeur qu'il va faire l'objet d'un échange, une fois qu'Apple aura renouvelé ses stocks !!! On préfère privilégier les nouveaux clients plutôt que les anciens et on refourgue de la marchandise mal finie, sans assurer de SAV valable (ce qui vaut pour Apple et pour la Fnac !). La Fnac quant à elle rejette la faute sur Apple.
Je vous fais donc part de la lettre que je viens de leur adresser, qui pourra vous servir en cas de problème similaire. Le code de la Consommation venant d'être mis à jour d'une directive communautaire sur la non conformité des produits.
Je voulais aussi savoir s'il existait un collectif des utilisateurs mécontents afin de faire un peu de lobbying auprès d'Apple, pluisqu'il n'y a plus que ça qui marche !Si tel n'est pas le cas, je suis d'avis que nous nous bougions pour mettre ça en plus !
C'est un peu long mais instructif !

Guillaume BÉTEMPS
D.E.A. de Droit privé fondamental
Doctorant en Droit

à

S.A.V. FNAC LYON BELLECOUR
85 rue de la République
69292 LYON CEDEX 2
Copie au siège de la FNAC, Clichy.
Objet : réparation Ipod/ordre de réparation n° 020125110359.
Lyon, le 7 décembre 2005,
Madame, Monsieur,
Le 23 août 2005, je me suis porté acquéreur, à la Fnac Etoile, d'un lecteur MP3 de marque Apple, modèle Ipod 20 Go Photo, assorti d'une assurance Fnac produit mobile pour une durée d'un an, pour la somme de 368 ¤.
Le 20 octobre 2005, j'ai dû remettre les écouteurs de ce baladeur au SAV de votre magasin de Lyon Bellecour, puisque ceux-ci ne fonctionnaient plus ; il m'a été répondu que les accessoires n'étaient pas pris en charge. En insistant, le SAV a finalement accepté de les envoyer en réparation, en me disant que le SAV d'Apple refuserait certainement de les échanger. Le 30 novembre 2005, plus d'un mois après -la date de restitution prévisionnelle ayant été fixée à 15 jours-, le SAV m'avertissait de leur réparation.
Entre temps, mon Ipod est tombé en panne ; de retour au SAV, il a été vaguement diagnostiqué un problème de batterie, avec retour au SAV d'Apple France, avec un délai prévisionnel de 20 jours ; j'ai appelé régulièrement votre service pour obtenir des renseignements, la nature de la panne et le suivi de mon dossier, sans réponse claire et systématique.
Un nouvel appel de ma part le 6 décembre me renseigne, en me disant que l'appareil doit sans doute être échangé par Apple, mais que les baladeurs Ipod sont en rupture durant les périodes de Noël (bref je n'ai qu'à prendre mon mal en patience). Je me suis donc rendu auprès du SAV de la Fnac Bellecour pour obtenir des informations et le remboursement du baladeur, comme le code de la consommation vous y oblige ; ce qui m'a été refusé.
Je me permets donc de vous rappeler les nouveaux articles relatifs à la livraison non conforme des produits : au titre du nouvel article L. 211-4 du Code de la Consommation, « le vendeur est tenu de livrer un bien conforme au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existant lors de la délivrance. » En cas de panne, le défaut de conformité lors de la délivrance est présumé. 
Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit « être propre à l'usage habituellement attendu d'un bien semblable » ou « présenter les caractéristiques définies d'un commun accord par les parties » (Nouvel article L. 211-5 du Code de la Consommation). 
Dans le cadre d'une action en non-conformité de la chose livrée, l'acheteur est en droit d'exiger la réparation ou le remplacement du bien, au titre du nouvel article L. 211-9 du Code de la Consommation. Enfin, si la réparation et le remplacement du bien sont impossibles, s'ils entraînent des « inconvénients majeurs » pour l'acheteur ou si la solution demandée ne peut être satisfaite dans un délai de un mois « l'acheteur peut rendre le bien et se faire restituer le prix ou garder le bien et se faire rendre une partie du prix », en application du nouvel article L. 211-10 du Code de la Consommation.
Comme vous pourrez aisément le constater, j'ai demandé la réparation du produit le 9 novembre 2005 ; le 9 décembre 2005, si cette solution n'a pu être mise en ½uvre, je vous demanderai de bien vouloir procéder, en application des disposition précitées, au remboursement du baladeur, la facture d'achat faisant foi.
Je suis tout à fait mécontent du renvoi systématique de votre responsabilité de vendeur vers le SAV d'Apple France ; vous êtes mon interlocuteur direct, en tant que vendeur du bien ; il est donc tout naturel que j'exerce contre vous l'action en garantie de conformité du produit au contrat.
Comptant sur votre diligence, 
G. BÉTEMPS.


----------



## Delusive (14 Décembre 2005)

Ma récente expérience avec le SAV physique d'une FNAC est similaire : ils refusent tout simplement de reprendre les accessoires défectueux, quant bien même ceux-ci sont couverts par le contrat d'extension de garantie. En insistant ça marche, mais là encore, ils renvoient la responsabilité de la décision sur Apple, alors que comme tu le dis, le litige se situe entre l'acheteur et la FNAC.

Néanmoins, le SAV téléphonique pour les extensions de garantie est bien plus respectueux des différents Codes et surtout bien plus compréhensif.


----------



## Freelancer (14 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi s'embêter avec le sav de la fnac pour ton ipod, alors que sur simple demande sur le site d'apple, ils procèdent à l'échange/réparation de l'ipod sous une dizaine de jours en moyenne, le tout à leur charge, par UPS...


----------



## totoroi (15 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a raison: moi mon premier iPod a rendu l'âme au bout de six mois. Et alors qu'il avait été acheté chez darty, je suis passé par Apple, et bien m'en a pris.

On peut même dire que sur ce coup là j'ai été étonné: je m'attendais à le voir bloqué comme le tien; et non, en 10 jours échange standard et maintenant il tourne bien.

Sinon, ton histoire serait peut être plus appropriée pour iGeneration.

Salutations.


----------



## Laurent_h (16 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi s'embêter avec le sav de la fnac pour ton ipod, alors que sur simple demande sur le site d'apple, ils procèdent à l'échange/réparation de l'ipod sous une dizaine de jours en moyenne, le tout à leur charge, par UPS...



Bonjour à tous, 

Une confirmation de plus : n'achetez pas du materiel Apple à la Fnac !!!
Privilégiez l'AppleStore ou bien un revendeur Apple, ce qui évitera les parties de ping-pong en cas de litige.


----------



## yret (16 Décembre 2005)

+1


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

Lut,

Tres interessant. Guillaume, vu que nous sommes en plein dans ton domaine et que je sujet m'interesse :





> au titre du nouvel article L. 211-4 du Code de la Consommation, « le vendeur est tenu de livrer un bien conforme au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existant lors de la délivrance. » En cas de panne, le défaut de conformité lors de la délivrance est présumé.
> Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit « être propre à l'usage habituellement attendu d'un bien semblable » ou « présenter les caractéristiques définies d'un commun accord par les parties » (Nouvel article L. 211-5 du Code de la Consommation).


Quand je lis ca je comprends que le vendeur est dans l'obligation de te vendre un produit conforme a ce que tu as demandé. En gros (vraiment tres gros) si tu lui demande un lecteur de DVD, il ne peut te vendre un magnetoscope. Mais a premiere vue ce n'est pas ça du tout. Si tu pouvais eclairer ma lanterne. D'avance merci.

@+


----------

